# 22.5k service - "Cabin air filter is a beast"



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

Just got back from the dealer getting the 22.5k service done. Had a bunch of other stuff I wanted them to check (center stop rattling after recall service, sweet smell from AC, MyLink issues, rattling when accelerating uphill between 2000 - 3000 RPM ) but opted not to because the online system didn't pass on my appointment to the dealer.

After 2 hours service manager comes over and says the cabin air filter is a beast and will take another 30 minutes. I get my car back and the trim is all wonky. The dealer will fix it next week, but my question is what's so difficult about the cabin filter that takes 2.5 hours?









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I've encountered one or two that _really_ were not interested in being removed.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I have 37k on my car and have never done anything. Where is it located?


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Its located behind the glove box. I believe you have to remove two screws and then remove the glove box and then you can get to it. It doesn't look to be that difficult.


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

MOTO13 said:


> I have 37k on my car and have never done anything. Where is it located?





pontiacgt said:


> Its located behind the glove box. I believe you have to remove two screws and then remove the glove box and then you can get to it. It doesn't look to be that difficult.


I was due for the oil change, and saw the scheduled maintenance in the manual. You'd think it would be more difficult than two screws. The service manager went on and on about it.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

bbelnap said:


> I was due for the oil change, and saw the scheduled maintenance in the manual. You'd think it would be more difficult than two screws. The service manager went on and on about it.


It might be more than two screws but it doesn't look difficult but possibly time consuming. I think they must have didn't realize you need to remove the outside panel on the passenger side and it will expose some of the screws you have to remove. Just because they work for dealership service department doesn't mean they understand how things come apart and are put back together.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

pontiacgt said:


> Its located behind the glove box. I believe you have to remove two screws and then remove the glove box and then you can get to it. It doesn't look to be that difficult.


Oh yeah, that's right. I should replace it soon. Thanks.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

there are some pics in this thread that show how to get to it it isn't lift a cover like they were 10 years ago but it isn't that bad i think 5 screws
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/6-new-cruzetalk-start-here/201066-2017-chevy-cruze-cabin-filter.html


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

bbelnap said:


> Just got back from the dealer getting the 22.5k service done. Had a bunch of other stuff I wanted them to check (center stop rattling after recall service, sweet smell from AC, MyLink issues, rattling when accelerating uphill between 2000 - 3000 RPM ) but opted not to because the online system didn't pass on my appointment to the dealer.
> 
> After 2 hours service manager comes over and says the cabin air filter is a beast and will take another 30 minutes. I get my car back and the trim is all wonky. The dealer will fix it next week, but my question is what's so difficult about the cabin filter that takes 2.5 hours?
> 
> ...


I have been getting these incremental Services done for every model and make I've ever owned and recently after getting the 15K Service I will never do one again. Even caught the dealer selling me an aftemarket filter at the full Genuine GM price of $39.95. No way does it take 2.5 hours to change the cabin filter


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have a gen 1 ctd and changing the cabin filter isn't real difficult, probably 15-20 minutes, I would recommend doing a YouTube to get some perspective.

I think the op has a gen 2 Cruze, from what I read this cabin filter isn't an easy change and some taking things more apart than removing glove box may be required. 

I changed mine at like 28k mikes and mine was not very dirt at all, will probably let mine go longer in the future. I changed my engine air filter at 30k mikes and it wasn't very dirty either.


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah - It's a Gen2. Had to double-check to make sure I'd posted in the Gen 2 forum!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

IndyDiesel said:


> I changed mine at like 28k mikes and mine was not very dirt at all, will probably let mine go longer in the future. I changed my engine air filter at 30k mikes and it wasn't very dirty either.


 What unit of measurement is a "mike" again, I see it twice? I had the 15 K service done at 14K and not only did the CRUZE not call for these Items but both filters were spotless aside from a lone Cricket. I was expecting the shop to show me the filthy shop demo filters they keep on hand to make customers feel good about maintenance in this dusty desert area, I was pissed with what I saw! I now have a free Oil Change because I gave them a great survey while behind the scenes complaining how they ripped me off for $129


----------



## Erikkgonzalez (Aug 20, 2017)

bbelnap said:


> Just got back from the dealer getting the 22.5k service done. Had a bunch of other stuff I wanted them to check (center stop rattling after recall service, sweet smell from AC, MyLink issues, rattling when accelerating uphill between 2000 - 3000 RPM ) but opted not to because the online system didn't pass on my appointment to the dealer.
> 
> After 2 hours service manager comes over and says the cabin air filter is a beast and will take another 30 minutes. I get my car back and the trim is all wonky. The dealer will fix it next week, but my question is what's so difficult about the cabin filter that takes 2.5 hours?
> 
> ...


I reach my 22k service, I declined the air cabin filter replacement because i did it myself and it was $120 for the service! The next one is the 45k which is all the oils replaced and drained that will be done at my mechanics shop. I don't like dealers touching my car except for incl service and recalls.


----------



## Erikkgonzalez (Aug 20, 2017)

bbelnap said:


> Just got back from the dealer getting the 22.5k service done. Had a bunch of other stuff I wanted them to check (center stop rattling after recall service, sweet smell from AC, MyLink issues, rattling when accelerating uphill between 2000 - 3000 RPM ) but opted not to because the online system didn't pass on my appointment to the dealer.
> 
> After 2 hours service manager comes over and says the cabin air filter is a beast and will take another 30 minutes. I get my car back and the trim is all wonky. The dealer will fix it next week, but my question is what's so difficult about the cabin filter that takes 2.5 hours?
> 
> ...





Eddy Cruze said:


> bbelnap said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from the dealer getting the 22.5k service done. Had a bunch of other stuff I wanted them to check (center stop rattling after recall service, sweet smell from AC, MyLink issues, rattling when accelerating uphill between 2000 - 3000 RPM ) but opted not to because the online system didn't pass on my appointment to the dealer.
> ...





Erikkgonzalez said:


> bbelnap said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from the dealer getting the 22.5k service done. Had a bunch of other stuff I wanted them to check (center stop rattling after recall service, sweet smell from AC, MyLink issues, rattling when accelerating uphill between 2000 - 3000 RPM ) but opted not to because the online system didn't pass on my appointment to the dealer.
> ...


I've had the same experience of outrageous prices at the dealer. Behind that middle panel in the picture is a fuse panel.


----------

